# seltsamer Fehler bei Passworteingabe bei verschlüsselter swap root und home Partition



## McMay (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe.
Kurze Hintergrundgeschichte vorweg...
Ich habe WindowsXP neu installiert, dabei ist mir natürlich grub abgeschmiert.
Meine swap / root / und home Partitionen sind mit dm-crypt Luks verschlüsselt, was mir schon Kopfzerbrechen gemacht hat bei der Wiederherstellung von grub. 
War am Ende nicht so schlimm. Ich habe grub dann so wiederhergestellt: 
Knoppix Live CD 6.0.1

```
grub > root (hd0,1)
grub > setup (hd0)
grub > quit
```
Jetzt kommt aber das seltsame, wenn ich boote, muss ich das Passwort für die verschlüsselten Partitionen 8 (acht) mal eingeben.
Vor der ganzen Windowssinstallationsgeschichte brauchte ich das Passwort 'nur' 1x für jede Partition, also 3x eingeben.
Was ist da passiert?
Hat das schon mal einer von Euch gehabt?
Für Hilfe oder Ratschläge wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.
Linuxsystem ist OpenSuse 11.0

P.S.
Hier noch meine grub menu.lst

```
# Modified by YaST2. Last modification on Mon Jun  8 21:28:08 CEST 2009
default 0
timeout 8
gfxmenu (hd0,1)/message
##YaST - activate

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: linux###
title openSUSE 11.0 - 2.6.25.20-0.4
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.25.20-0.4-pae root=/dev/mapper/root luks_root=/dev/sda6 luks_swap=/dev/sda5 luks_home=/dev/sda7 luks="root swap home" resume=/dev/mapper/swap splash=verbose vga=0x31a
    initrd /initrd-2.6.25.20-0.4-pae

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: failsafe###
title Failsafe -- openSUSE 11.0 - 2.6.25.20-0.4
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.25.20-0.4-pae root=/dev/mapper/root showopts ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off noresume nosmp noapic maxcpus=0 edd=off x11failsafe vga=0x31a
    initrd /initrd-2.6.25.20-0.4-pae

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows###
title Windows
    rootnoverify (hd0,1)
    chainloader (hd0,0)+1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: floppy###
title Diskette
    rootnoverify (hd0,1)
    chainloader (fd0)+1
```

so long
mcmay


----------

